
Mathematical and Logic Puzzles - gkop
http://martin-gardner.org/PuzzleBooks.html#MLPC
======
crimsonalucard
The big puzzle on this page is finding where the hell the puzzles are because
there certainly isn't a single puzzle on that page.

~~~
ghubbard
I found a single puzzle. (It's in the Word Play Puzzles section.)

But I agree, this is just a list of books, rather than a collection of
puzzles.

------
onion2k
For some great examples of Martin Gardner's puzzles it's worth looking at
[http://www.theguardian.com/science/alexs-adventures-in-
numbe...](http://www.theguardian.com/science/alexs-adventures-in-
numberland/2014/oct/21/martin-gardner-mathematical-puzzles-birthday) or
[http://martin-gardner.org/Top10MGPhysics.html](http://martin-
gardner.org/Top10MGPhysics.html)

